# Whats the best Canadian goose call for a beginner?



## Hunter22

Im startin to really get into goose huntin this year and was wondering whats the best goose call for a beginner? I will be buying one for myself and for my 14 yr old nephew who will also be huntin with me and I want to teach him how to call as well. I heard the Foiles Meat Grinder is a great call but want other opinions. thanks


----------



## Larry Young Jr

DJ goose call , You can find at Mack's and Cableas, $29.99. I give one these all the kids because they are so eazy to use. 
Good Luck and be safe.
Larry


----------



## bhamby

Whats the best Canadian goose call for a beginner? 

i guess one made in canada.  but if you want a canada goose call try the primos honky tonk  its cheap too.


----------



## browning84

bhamby said:


> Whats the best Canadian goose call for a beginner?
> 
> i guess one made in canada.  but if you want a canada goose call try the primos honky tonk  its cheap too.



and sounds like crap


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

bhamby said:


> Whats the best Canadian goose call for a beginner?
> 
> i guess one made in canada.  but if you want a canada goose call try the primos honky tonk  its cheap too.



that's what I started on and stayed with it...great goose call


----------



## kscoggins

http://www.fowlfieldcalls.com/waterfowl_calls_gallery

Give Clent a call, he can tune it to fit you,  can't go wrong with one of his short reeds, they are great.


----------



## GAcooner94

my stepdad has one of the primos calls and you might think it sounds like crap but hes called a crap load of geese in with it


----------



## devolve

bhamby said:


> Whats the best Canadian goose call for a beginner?
> 
> i guess one made in canada.  but* if you want a canada goose* call try the primos honky tonk  its cheap too.



X2!

"canadian"


----------



## gsp754

Tim Grounds triple crown or pro super mag


----------



## clent586

Any Grounds call...................or a Honky Tonk; they seem to be popular around here


----------



## Cpt Sniper

Larry Young Jr said:


> DJ goose call , You can find at Mack's and Cableas, $29.99. I give one these all the kids because they are so eazy to use.
> Good Luck and be safe.
> Larry



You got that right larry.

the 800 is the best, just bought a new one, after 20, yes 20 years , i about wore mine out ! (it, actually a P.S OLT same call just a new maker). 
so easy to use my retriever could call em in for me!
amen.

cpt sniper.


----------



## art_gasses

Zink Power Clucker Poly I think is a pretty good one and easy to use for the money.


----------



## Hunter22

Well I just ordered the Zink Poly Clucker PC-1 this morning and my parents decided to buy me a call without asking me about it and they ordered me the Zinks Money Maker call this morning so I will have it before the season opens back up next saturday. Im pretty excited and cant wait to get them both and practice every day all day untill sat.


----------



## icdedturkes

The term beginner always seems to be a word for inexpensive on forums.. If you start with a better piece of equipment it will shorten the learning curve.. 

A good beginner call is one that takes little back pressure, takes little air and break over easy.. There are various calls that fit this bill from numerous makers: Foiles, Zink, Lynch Mob, Death Row, Grounds etc.. The big thing is finding the one for you. 

The above mentioned calls in acrylic are gonna be 150 and up.. With this being said we are now fortunate to have some very good poly calls that will make almost any vocalization as well as teach you the proper mechanics of running the call without breaking the bank.. Two of which are the RNT goozilla and the mick lacy chinook. Honky tonk takes way more air than these two.. 

While your at it be sure and pick up Scott Theirins Bad Grammar DVD. IT is by far the best instructional on the market. Follow his advice and learn the mechanics and basics before trying to make all the vocalizations.


----------



## mmcneil

I agree, Tim Grounds super mag.  I never had a goose call and bought this one from his web site, but I called and talked to him first and he told me it was a great first call and he was right.  Very easy to blow and I love the call.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

icdedturkes said:


> The term beginner always seems to be a word for inexpensive on forums.. If you start with a better piece of equipment it will shorten the learning curve..
> 
> A good beginner call is one that takes little back pressure, takes little air and break over easy.. There are various calls that fit this bill from numerous makers: Foiles, Zink, Lynch Mob, Death Row, Grounds etc.. The big thing is finding the one for you.
> 
> The above mentioned calls in acrylic are gonna be 150 and up.. With this being said we are now fortunate to have some very good poly calls that will make almost any vocalization as well as teach you the proper mechanics of running the call without breaking the bank.. Two of which are the RNT goozilla and the mick lacy chinook. Honky tonk takes way more air than these two..
> 
> While your at it be sure and pick up Scott Theirins Bad Grammar DVD. IT is by far the best instructional on the market. Follow his advice and learn the mechanics and basics before trying to make all the vocalizations.



What if the beginner spends all that money and then realizes he isn't into waterfowl hunting ? That's why you stay low budget into getting into another form of hunting. Then if you like it spend away. That's what happened with me and bow huntin' and paid off. Started small and ended big.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

Cpt Sniper said:


> You got that right larry.
> 
> the 800 is the best, just bought a new one, after 20, yes 20 years , i about wore mine out ! (it, actually a P.S OLT same call just a new maker).
> so easy to use my retriever could call em in for me!
> amen.
> 
> cpt sniper.



I still use OLT#77 goose hunting.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr

Guys remember he said BEGINNER, This guy is new to the sport or Knows someone that is. Yes there has been alot good and great calls talked about but, With that said, Those upper class calls take months to learn. I take alot of new people every year and they want to blow a call. I can take anyone, Give them a DJ 800 or #77 and have them honking in 5 mins. $29.99. It is very eazy to blow.
The other calls take time to master. That is my 2 cents.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## bakins02

Quack Head goozilla, its only 20 dollars and its my favorite call and it was easy to learn on, it took like 10 mins to get the first honk right, i can call in as many geese with that than any other call i have used


----------



## Larry Young Jr

icdedturkes said:


> While your at it be sure and pick up Scott Theirins Bad Grammar DVD. IT is by far the best instructional on the market. Follow his advice and learn the mechanics and basics before trying to make all the vocalizations.



This DVD is the best learning dvd I have every bought. It is for biggers and expenced goose hunter. It will help teach you to blow any Goose call made with practice. The KEY word is practice.                 
 Good Luck and Besafe
Larry


----------



## Hunter22

Thanks for all the insight. Im gona ordern the DVD today and already have 2 calls on the way. Season opens back up next Saturday so hopefully I can get it down good before then. Im gona be practicing in my back yard and see if I cant call in some of the local geese around here into my sisters 3 acre field that backs up to our property. I bought the Zinks Power Clucker w/ the instructional DVD and my parents decided to get me an early christmas gift and they researched and bought me the Zinks Money Maker call as well. I cant wait to get them both and start practicing.


----------



## icdedturkes

Congrats on a fine call in the MM.. The DVD is the best money you will spend to get you going down the learning curve..


----------



## Larry Young Jr

Hunter22 said:


> Thanks for all the insight. Im gona ordern the DVD today and already have 2 calls on the way. Season opens back up next Saturday so hopefully I can get it down good before then. Im gona be practicing in my back yard and see if I cant call in some of the local geese around here into my sisters 3 acre field that backs up to our property. I bought the Zinks Power Clucker w/ the instructional DVD and my parents decided to get me an early christmas gift and they researched and bought me the Zinks Money Maker call as well. I cant wait to get them both and start practicing.



I dont think you will master the calls before Saturday, But I have been wrong before. I have been calling for over 25 yrs and I am still learning. 
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------

